# Anyone seen sunflower seed butter?



## babetoo (Mar 5, 2008)

i found at my vons. very tasty, just like sunflower seeds. a little thinner than peanut butter.

i am thinking could be used in a stir fry dish.

cookies? 

any ideas , any one

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 5, 2008)

SUNBUTTER - Genuine Red River Sunflower Butter


----------

